# 3 month moratorium process - Pepper



## captain x (26 Mar 2020)

Hi all, I hope this is the correct place to ask, as it is Covid 19 related.

I've been informed that it is likely from the start of next week, my workplace will shutdown and we will have a temporary layoff. While I know that the mainstream banks have said it is possible to have a 3 month moratorium, I waned to see if anyone has real world experience of doing it with Pepper. Note that I fully understand that this is added to the overall amount and that it increases interest.

The reason I ask about process is that I have a split mortgage and also a long standing credit card debt that I am paying off. While it was a tough decision to split the mortgage, I never missed a payment and am not in arrears. I wanted to see if anyone can advise on what Pepper will look for and if any of the above factors may mean it is best not to ask for the break, if it puts the split mortgage back in focus.

Thanks.


----------



## Missladycakes (28 Mar 2020)

With Start mortgages and would love to know.  I’ve called and emailed no reply and no info to be found.  
I hope Sindhis replies with information for you


----------

